# Bikesport Hauf 66292 Riegelsberg - wer kennt den Shop



## Heimwerker King (19. März 2004)

Hallo Zusammen Saarländer und/oder andere,

kennt jemand den folgenden Laden:

Bike Sport Hauf 
Saarbrückerstraße 171 
66292 Riegelsberg

Wollte dort was bestellen, da die aber Vorkasse verlangen, möchte ich alle bitten die Erfahrung mit der Firma haben mir eine kurze Info zu geben.

Danke schon mal im Voraus
Gruß
Horst


----------



## CassandraComplx (19. März 2004)

Hallo !

Ist seit 1995 mein "Local-Dealer".
Gute Werkstatt, Beratung ist auch OK (verlang nach "Nico", der hat Plan).
Wenn Du noch was wissen willst, schreib mir ne PM...

Gruss
CassandraComplx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiseman (19. März 2004)

Heimwerker King schrieb:
			
		

> kennt jemand den folgenden Laden:
> 
> Bike Sport Hauf
> Saarbrückerstraße 171
> 66292 Riegelsberg



Ich habe da mal was "vor Ort" gekauft, aber da ich wusste was ich wollte konnte ich den Service und die Beratung nicht in Anspruch nehmen. Macht äußerlich auf jeden Fall einen guten Eindruck und ist gut sortiert.

Grüße,


----------



## bikeburnz (19. März 2004)

kann nix negatives berichten..netter Laden


----------



## Pandur (19. März 2004)

Da ich gut 20 Jahre in Riegelsberg gelebt habe, kenn ich den Laden.
Ich kann aus rein "technischer" Sicht nichts negatives berichten.
Nur daß er zu eventuellen Prisminderungen (wollte mir ursprünglich mein aktuelles Fahrrad dort kaufen und etwas mehr bezahlen, aber im Internet war es wesentlich günstiger) immer nur sagte:
"Ich kann da nichts machen, das liegt am Dollarkurs"
fand ich dann schon weniger gut.
Dies ist wohl eine Standardausrede vieler Verkäufer, aber hatte wohl nicht bedacht, dass der Dollarkurs zu diesem Zeitpunkt eher zu unseren Gunsten stark im Keller war.
Wird von manchen Leuten auch als "Halsabschneider" bezeichnet.
So weit will ich jetzt aber nicht gehen.
Aber ansonsten gute Qualität.
Wie das nun ist, wenn man bei Ihm bestellt, kann ich leider nicht sagen.
Ein Betrüger ist dies jedenfalls nicht. Bestellungen sind möglich.


----------



## Heimwerker King (26. März 2004)

Hallo Leute,

vielen Dank für die Infos.
Das er nicht der billigste ist, habe ich auch gemerkt. Z.B.liegt er bei Specialized MTB Schuhen 9 Eu. über der uvP.

Aber er ist der einzige der zur Zeit ein Specialized MTB-Team-Trikot+Hose   anbietet. Obwohl die heuer kein MTB Team haben.

Bilder unten

Gruß
Horst


----------

